# Farewell TAM.



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks like my time on TAM is at an end. I'm rather emotional actually.

I no longer feel able to post here without having unwanted scrutiny of my words actions and or motives by stbx.

Maybe I'm being a ***** and running away, I sure feel like that, but if I don't feel able to post without it causing extra problems why post at all. This was supposed to be my refuge and a place for finding clarity but it can't be that now

I could make a new account to try to regain some privacy but i can't face doing so.

I considered just deleting my account but am leaving it here. If any of my posts might be of use to people if I leave them up, then I'm leaving it be.

I'm very sad to be leaving, you guys have been lifesavers, quite literally. You've helped me more than I think any of you can imagine. Really love some of you guys and gals.

I'd keep posting in social and my friends threads but it would just have me posting my own stuff again in no time.

I intend to stick around a couple of days to say my goodbyes but then I will take my leave. If anyone particularly wants to keep in touch drop me a PM. It has been my pleasure and very real privilege to be here.

But now i feel it's time to move on.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd suggest you sleep on this decision, KC
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't let her dictate what you feel is best for you. The hell what she thinks.

What you post here is your truth. Don't let her take that away from you.

"happiernow" my azz!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

She dumps you and now you're going to let her dictate THIS?

Post whatever you want and tell her to put a sock in it.

I wish you'd reconsider.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

After all we've been through you're just leaving us?


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Who's in control here?


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

A new user name, the new you. Leave the old KC behind. 
I like the idea of that. Really puts it behind you, eh? Lets you make a break from the thread and go forward. 

I would miss you. But have respect for whatever you decide to you. You can stop posting, but we won't stop thinking about you, and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

KC my friend, don't leave my man.

I know you have helped me, stick around brother. I know that with all things, TAM can prolong the pain, but don't leave us for good.

I pray for you, and all our TAM family every night.


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy bazookas, what's going on here? I drift off TAM for a week or so with doing RL stuff, and come back to this!! Ok she's obviously rattling your chain, but you have options, go private, or change your name or talk to the mods, see of there are any other options. Ok I'm probably going a big CD here, but dammit it isn't fair! We need you here! Don't go making any rash decisions, like OT said, sleep on it. And have you dumped your Phoenix thread cos I can't see it anywhere.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't do it. 

She's not your problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I have enjoyed your posts and hope you will reconsider. It would be a shame to lose you.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

KC,

If she were really "happier now", what in the hell is she doing reading this forum and harassing you?

Call her bluff.

TAM needs you.

You need TAM.

The hell with the b!tch.


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone else don't give up and let her win.


----------



## Odaat (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry to see you go. YNWA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Pfffffth, don't be ridiculous sweetheart - who cares what she thinks? What you write here should be none of her concern, why is she so bothered? Because she still wants to control you - don't let her! She wanted out and she got what she wanted - I want to hear about your hot new woman!


----------



## thisSux (Jan 8, 2013)

KC I have to agree with the majority. by leaving here you are allowing yourself to be manipulated, you've come a long way and have inspired and helped many on TAM some who post some who lurk her reaction is a jealousy that you have managed to become a better person than she believed you could ever be...stick around kid


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

K.C. -- don't you dare leave!!! TAM was yours first. Tell her to find her own forum to park herself on. I agree with what sandc said in the other thread: block her texts and put her on ignore here on TAM.

She can't dictate every part of your life. Well...actually she can


BUT

ONLY

IF

YOU

LET

HER!!

Ya got me? Tell her to F off.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Personal note to "happiernow"

Nobody believes it.

The fact that you are following him on this forum and reading his thoughts tells us all we need to know about the failed relationship.

Time to own your part.

Control will not make you happy.

It never has.

It never will.

Leave him alone.


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 5, 2013)

I can only support what others have said. She doesn't want to be in your life any more and so she cannot expect to dictate what you do.

But I do understand that you have to have contact with her because of the boys, and I understand that that complicates things. 

I hope you decide not to go, but I just want you to know that I really value your contributions on my thread and your support and advice. I'll miss that. 

Please do PM me with your details as we are in the same country - and may be in the same city if you make the move.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

l wouldn't want her knowing my stuff either KC , don't blame you at all . No way I'd want x following me a round here but , wish there was another way for you.

l mean there comes a time to leave l feel , l'm very close myself and it is sad but it's also a good thing.
Not sure if it's a good idea for you though KC, like just because of her. You should talk privately to a few people here if you do wanna stay, there's a way surely.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope you can find a way to stay, K.C. We need you!


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

PFFFFFTTTTT!!!!!!!! 

Thats all I have to say about a stbx stalking their spouse on a public forum. 

Really? Get a life. 

K.C. - hope you stay on TAM. I have followed your posts and you have gotten so much stronger. Don't let her bully you away from the great support system you have found.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

KC,

Have to say I agree with others - Why let this woman CONTINUE to dictate to you what you should and should not do? Heck, if what you post is the truth, how could she object?

Adfter all, she's a STBX for a reason right?

I hope you'll reconsider


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Toffer said:


> KC,
> 
> Have to say I agree with others - Why let this woman CONTINUE to dictate to you what you should and should not do? Heck, if what you post is the truth, how could she object?
> 
> ...


She sure doesn't behave like she's "happiernow"


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi happier now you got what you wanted.

Maybe now you really can be "happier now"

Somehow I doubt that but hey whatever helps you sleep at night.

You just took your husbands support system away.

Nice.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Toffer said:


> Heck, if what you post is the truth, how could she object?
> 
> Adfter all, she's a STBX for a reason right?



^^ This.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Conrad said:


> She sure doesn't behave like she's "happiernow"


Is "happiernow" supposed to be her username here? It doesn't seem to show up in the member list... Perhaps she scared off.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Mavash. said:


> Hi happier now you got what you wanted.
> 
> Maybe now you really can be "happier now"
> 
> ...


I'm wondering how someone like her can even look in the mirror?

What a petulant abusive turd.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I deleted the only thread she had posted in so she has 0 posts and I think that's why she doesn't show up.

Friday night/ sat am will be the last post I make. Have pm's to my phone via tapatalk and am on facebook so am hoping to stay in contact with some peeps.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

K.C. said:


> I deleted the only thread she had posted in so she has 0 posts and I think that's why she doesn't show up.


KC,

She doesn't show up because no one here (except for Wazza) allows her to park her posterior in the victim chair.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

K.C. -- you've been battling depression for a good part of your life. Often that makes people isolate, which in turn makes the depression worse. This is NOT the time for you to blow up a source of social contact and support. Your life is in a state of transition right now, and it's important for YOU to take care of YOURSELF. She does not care, and will not care about you. 

I don't understand why you are so bent on doing this. It doesn't make sense. What happened to the 'new' K.C.? The phoenix rising from the ashes? You are letting her pull you down again.

Stop it now, or it will never end.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

down goes Conrad


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

not sure if his last comment in the thread was his undoing or not


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

He took one for the team


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> He took one for the team


He took one for K.C.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

KC,

I know EXACTLY where you're coming from. I felt the same way, just Monday night. I didn't want my douchecanoe reading about any of my emotions or strife, but EFF that. He took away our covenant, but that's the stopping point. He will NOT control my life, past that.

To hell with her. Do you. Let her wallow in her own "happiness". She will learn that it sucks to suck!


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

HappyKaty said:


> KC,
> 
> 
> Let her wallow in her own "happiness".



:lol: :rofl:


LMAO


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Truth be told when she first showed up I offered to discuss things with her via PM, unbiased and fair.

I offered both of you my time to try and sort out the Co Parenting issues and she wanted none of it.

Believe she thanked me for the offer and then stated she didn't have the time to sit online.

Apparently that's not the case, continue on if you want to K.C. You've come a long way, don't b!tch out now.


----------



## northland (Apr 13, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> He took one for the team


Forum Kamikaze


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

KC, if you do decide to go, you will be missed. 

I admire you and the work you've done and am thankful for the help that you have provided.

But I agree with the earlier posts. Don't go man, don't go.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Another good reason to not mention to your partner that you come here. KC, we never talk, but I found alot of your post very helpfull.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Am I reading this shxt right? Really KC? Uh.. .no. Don't think so.. how about you go scoop up your man parts and put them back on and lead your life the way 'you' want too? Yea.. I said it. and that includes US! Remember US? Your circle of friends that have been there for you...daily? And you have been there for....daily? You don't go dumping US for the likes of HER! Uncool man...no. This is not appropriate nor an option. You don't just get to go 'toss us aside' because of what some yap has to say about what you post and share here? She's not your puppet master...wtf...did you not have enough of that in your marriage? Are you progressing here or regressing? Really? Wake up...knock this shxt off... your not going anywhere... this is dumb. 

She trolls on here eh? If she doesn't have the guts to come on here like a real woman to get help and input then screw her...we all move on including you as if she doesn't exist as a member.. who cares if she trolls... she didn't take the help and advice offered her by Conrad, daddyo and the others...so ...what? She gets to complain and whine now? And control you??? Uh NO. 

KC...collect your manhood dude...were your friends...you help us...we help you...were in contact daily and she does get to control that nor take it away... I would cuff you in the back of the head right now if I could...
at the risk of getting banned...I really have a few choice words for her but dammit...


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy crap. Its so bad no ones even bothering with lumber!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

K.C. said:


> Holy crap. Its so bad no ones even bothering with lumber!


Oh I'm thinking about it.

Somebody needs to since Conrad got banned and isn't here to do it.

If only I was near my computer.....


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't worry he can still reach me.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

K.C. said:


> Holy crap. Its so bad no ones even bothering with lumber!


Lumb her? I hardly know her!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

KC I don't think I ever posted on your thread but I try to follow it. We commented a lot on SSs thread for awhile. I believe you tried to get him to continue posting. You are connected to more people on here than you realize. Why should you care if she is following you? Is she afraid the truth will be told and her polished and pristine image will be tarnished?

Picture yourself as GB in 1940 and your psycho wife as Germany. Has GB ever went down without a fight? No they have not. Persuade her to open her own thread, I'm sure we would all wish to hear her side of the story. If you go you will be missed greatly. Before you go I recommend you re-reading SSs and Forever Changed's threads. 

Take care if you decide to exit

ps-Stella is from the Windy City area. You don't want to make those gals mad....trust me!


----------



## dscl (Aug 3, 2012)

Chuck71 said:


> ps-Stella is from the Windy City area. You don't want to make those gals mad....trust me!


Take that warning to hart, I dated a girl from the windy city once, do not get them angry!!


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

KC, leaving TAM is one thing. Do it if you want to. But, only if YOU want to. You gotta get used to doing what you want to do. What better place than here, with all these people supporting you, to take a stand?

Like Chuck, I don't think I've ever posted in your thread but I follow it and learn from it. It would be a shame to lose you.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not going to preach or complain K.C., Do whatever you feel you need to do. Just know I wish you the best in all endeavors. Big or small.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

K.C. said:


> Holy crap. Its so bad no ones even bothering with lumber!


Lumber? 

You seen me with a bat?


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Your not going anywhere. 

Conrad got banned..

...and my fingers are twitching....:FIREdevil:


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Venting but who give a F? Besides I can't say it better so steal the lyrics; Explicit though so be warned I guess..

Eminem - No Love (Explicit Version) ft. Lil Wayne - YouTube

Throw dirt on me and grow a wildflower
But it's "**** the world", get a child out her
Yeah, my life a *****, but you know nothing about her
Been to hell and back, I can show you vouchers
I'm rolling Sweets, I'm smoking sour
Married to the game but she broke her vows
That's why my bars are full of broken bottles
And my night stands are full of open Bibles
I think about more than I forget
But I don't go around fire expecting not to sweat
And these ****** know I lay them down, make them beg
*****es try to kick me while I'm down: I'll break your leg
Money outweighing problems on a triple beam
I'm sticking to the script, you ****** skipping scenes
Be good or be good at it
****ing right I've got my gun, semi-Cartermatic
Yeah, put a **** in their mouth, so I guess it's "**** what they say"
I'm high as a *****: up, up and away
Man, I'll come down in a couple of days
OK, you want me up in a cage, then I'll come out in beast mode
I got this world stuck in the safe, combination is the cheat code
It's Weezy mother****er, blood gang and I'm in bleed mode
All about my dough but I don't even check the peephole
So you can keep knocking but won't knock me down
No love lost, no love found

It's a little too late to say that you're sorry now
You kicked me when I was down
But what you say just (don't hurt me)
That's right ***** (don't hurt me)
And I don't need you (no more)
Don't want to see you (no more)
Ha, ***** you get (no love)
You showed me nothing but hate
You ran me into the ground
But what comes around goes around (yeah, yeah)
I don't need you (don't hurt me)
That's right (you don't hurt me)
And I don't need you (no more)
Don't want to see you,
Ha, ***** you get (no love, no, no love, no, no love, no, no love)
Ha, ***** you get (no love, no, no love, no, no love)
And I don't need you (no more)
Get em

I'm alive again
More alive than I have been in my whole entire life
I can see these people's ears perk up as I begin
To spaz with the pen, I'm a little bit sicker than most
****'s gonna get thick again
They say the competition is stiff
But I get a hard **** from this ****, now stick it in
I ain't never giving in again
Caution to the wind, complete freedom
Look at these rappers, how I treat them
So why the **** would I join 'em when I beat 'em
They call me a freak 'cause
I like to spit on these pussies 'fore I eat them
Man get these whack ****suckers off stage
Where the **** is Kanye when you need him?
Snatch the mic from him, ***** I'mma let you finish in a minute
Yeah that rap was tight
But I'm 'bout to spit the greatest verse of all time
So you might wanna go back to the lab tonight and um
Scribble out them rhymes you were gonna spit
And start over from scratch and write new ones
But I'm afraid that it ain't gonna make no difference
When I rip this stage and tear it in half tonight
It's an adrenaline rush to feel the bass thump
In the place all the way to the parking lot, fellow
Set fire to the mic and ignite the crowd
You can see the sparks from hot metal
Cold-hearted from the day I Bogarted the game
I so started to rock fellow
When I'm not even in my harshest
You can still get roasted 'cause Marsh is not mellow
Til I'm toppling from the top I'm not going to stop
I'm standing on my Monopoly board
That means I'm on top of my game and it don't stop
Til my hip don't hop anymore (****)
When you're so good that you can't say it
'Cause it ain't even cool for you to sound ****y anymore (****)
People just get sick cause you spit
These fools can't drool or dribble a drop anymore
And you can never break my stride
You never slow the momentum at any moment I'm about to blow
You'll never take my pride
Killing the flow, slow venom and the opponent
Is getting no mercy, mark my words
Ain't letting up, relentless
I smell blood, I don't give a ****: keep giving them hell
Where was you when I fell and needed help up?
You get no love

It's a little too late to say that you're sorry now
You kicked me when I was down
But what you say just (don't hurt me)
That's right ***** (don't hurt me)
And I don't need you (no more)
Don't want to see you (no more)
Ha, ***** you get (no love)
You showed me nothing but hate
You ran me into the ground
But what comes around goes around (around)
I don't need you (don't hurt me)
That's right (you don't hurt me)
And I don't need you (no more)
Don't want to see you,
Ha, ***** you get (no love, no, no love, no, no love, no, no love)
Ha, ***** you get (no love, no, no love, no, no love)
And I don't need you (no more)
Get em

I don't even give a F if it makes me sound like a c0ck, right here, right now, it's stupid o'clock but, Yeah. I'm good. Laters.

I'll maybe feel different having slept it off but screw it. Live in the moment.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Stella has spoken...

You're not going anywhere 

.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

haha, I does love Stela. She is about as awesome as they come.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

'I think' the IP address to the one that lingers and lurks and holds what is learned over KC's head should be 'banned'...someone who doesn't come here for comfort and help or or to seek advice but usees this place to cause harm and use it for control...'that' person should be 'banned'...or come out...come out to us all...have the guts to express yourself fully...since your a troll...a reader...a lurker...a problem causer....you come on here to do nothing but cause harm to someone who seeks solace through us all? 

I don't think so... come out...'talk'...work out your 'pain'...express your 'happiness' then... 

****If you want to play with the big dawgs...you can't p*ss like a puppy...*


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

You're wasting your breath Stella. It's a public forum and she hasn't broken any rules.

Nor will she.

Forget it. Its 4am and KC is trying to enjoy what's left of his time here.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Just posted in another thread but it occurs t be apt to me too.

From the Bene Gesserit of Dune.

I must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I was just sayin...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Not cool that your stbx is reading your posts and bothering you with it.

Geez, guess she does not have much of a life.

Of course K.C. you could post here and give her a lot of entertainment. Just post so much contradictory sh!t that she has no idea what's real and what is not. Post stuff to play with her head. maybe it will pop. :rofl:

Seriously, the woman needs to grow up.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Funny thing is, I couldn't give a toss what Tosspot is doing, or saying, or who he's doing it with or saying it to. 

I would also be unable to live with myself if I'd dumped someone and broken their heart and then decided to stamp on it further by taking away their support system. 

But hey, I'm a decent human being and not a petulant child. It's a cross I have to bear


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

KC I see Stella's here. LOL You ain't goin' anywhere!

:rofl:


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Its scary actually. Stella can tear a strip off me without me even being on TAM though!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Want me to tell Stella you are friends with her ex LOL just kidding


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I am a big enough ass as it is without being lumped into a sentence with him thanks!


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmmm , why is it IP addresses keep coming to mind.

KC get something from your pc that came from x's , get mod to check up the suspect here - bingo !
Mod doesn't have to divulge unless it's a match , just give mod the one you have and leave it up to mods good judgement


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

K.C. said:


> Venting but who give a F? Besides I can't say it better so steal the lyrics; Explicit though so be warned I guess..
> 
> Eminem - No Love (Explicit Version) ft. Lil Wayne - YouTube
> 
> ...



Love the way you hurt , KC.


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got up with this KC... all I can say is NO WAY....... don’t go.....!! I can understand your post where for you to vent without her scrutiny but you will be a better person if you do just saw screw it..... it doesn’t matter what she thinks anymore. I also know that’s tuff though when you have children and you may want to say something that she can twist and use against you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry to see you go K.C...

I missed your original threads totally... so don't know your whole story / what all you have been through...as well as your friends here...

But I sure don't see why, if you have found help here/ helped others along the way 
(seems you have).....found those who have stood beside you >> even if just through a computer screen...encouraging you... to blow this all to the wind.....

Unless you feel it is TIME to move on... Don't allow someone else to push you into FEAR... she has no hold on you or your life anymore. Stand tall, do what is best* for you*.

I have a suggestion...at the very least...come back a new username, pm your friends here, you can even start a PRIVATE CLOSED "invitation only" GROUP ....(Ask SlowlyGettingWiser how to do this)....

I hope you'll consider that... seems you are very loved here.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> S
> 
> I hope you'll consider that... seems you are very loved here.


He is and he knows it. :smthumbup:


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

KC,

Just change your name. Let all your peeps know. Simple!


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Hope you change your mind KC but if not - take care of yourself.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

What do you gain if you leave, K.C.? And what do you lose if you leave? Seems that about sums it up. 

That would lead me to make the decision to stay if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

This almost makes me want to use my real name and use a real pic for my avatar. And send stbxw a link...well almost.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Eh. My username gives me away, so what. Everyone is entitled to there opinion and it's just that. An opinion.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Was her highness one of those little girls that would sit in the window catching flies and pulling their wings off?

"My subjects adore me" says the queen, "I like you. I will kill you last. You shall die a quick and relatively painless death"

Who needs love when you have control!


----------



## thisSux (Jan 8, 2013)

KC have you forgotten everything the Sunshine Band taught you....Don't go!


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh, KC, please reconsider. You have become so much a part of the TAM family. Your advice to others is so helpful and you are sooooo well-liked.

Go into the Private Member’s section. Its not a big deal and she would not be able to read your thread.

You are family. Don’t go.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

thisSux said:


> KC have you forgotten everything the Sunshine Band taught you....Don't go!


I wish I could 'like' this more than once! :rofl:


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Re: Farewell TAM.*



thisSux said:


> KC have you forgotten everything the Sunshine Band taught you....Don't go!


What would shaking his booty accomplish?


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

me hopes Mrs KC has a giant yeast infection


----------



## thisSux (Jan 8, 2013)

sandc said:


> What would shaking his booty accomplish?


I just think he should Cherish the love we have


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys, I'm touched by the response.

It may seem like it, but it really isn't about attention seeking.

If you have taken the time out of your day, even just a few seconds, to respond to my littl "crisis" I sincerely thank you.

If you haven't already seen it, there should be a group invite for everyone, please pop by so we can chat a little.

I don't want my last posts hee to be about her, but I do feel the need to defend stbx. I know I have vented a little here and there but I never wanted to paint her black at all. She is far from perfect in all this I know but she isn't the person that is perceived here. It's only me she treats this way and people treat you the way you train them to.

You teach someone to treat you one way, its going to be weird when you want them to treat you differently to that.

Again please pass by the group i've set up.

Tonight will be the last time i proactively post though I will try to respond to PM's and group messages still going forward.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

KC you chose not to post here and we understand your reasons. I hope this is temporary. There will come a day when you break out of your shell and will post her with no regard for her. It will not be today nor tomorrow but the day will come.


----------



## thisSux (Jan 8, 2013)

Well as you have made your mind up I wish you well and if I can work out what group thing you're talking about I will indeed drop by. I will just say a public thank you to you, on one of my posts you shared your depression and described yourself as the male equivalent of my stbxw, it couldn't change the way I felt but it did allow some clarity and also some insight into the struggle she must have had, so from one you have helped, thankyou


----------



## Wazza (Jul 23, 2012)

KC I urge you to be really clear about why you are leaving. 

If it is because you want to, then own your decision. And if it is because she wants you to...then say no, and stay. You can easily move your thread to private and she then cannot read it. You have your free place to vent. 

Sorry dude, but as presented here I think you need to man up a bit. Your reason for leaving, as stated, is weak. I won't let her sit in the victim's chair (despite what Conrad may think) but not going to let you sit in it either.

Hope you reconsider and we can discuss this further. I really do hope you stay. 

If not, all the best for the future.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

K.C. said:


> Guys, I'm touched by the response.
> 
> It may seem like it, but it really isn't about attention seeking.
> 
> ...


Slow learner here. What is a group and how does it work?


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Chuck71 said:


> me hopes Mrs KC has a giant yeast infection


I just threw up in my mouth a little... :rofl:


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Decorum said:


> Was her highness one of those little girls that would sit in the window catching flies and pulling their wings off?
> 
> "*My subjects adore me" says the queen, "I like you. I will kill you last. You shall die a quick and relatively painless death"
> *
> Who needs love when you have control!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

omg... I just got an image of my stbxh doing this shxt...wtf...


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Hopefully I haven't missed anyone and everyone that needs to keep in touch knows the score.

If I missed you out, its because you suck. Nah, I'm forgetful and I am sure there are people i'll kick myself for having missed off so if you want to catch up, pop a PM. I'll get it.

This will be the last post from KC but dont worry, the story has a happy ending.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

How can we miss you if you won't leave? Get out of here all ready!


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya!


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

K.C. said:


> Hopefully I haven't missed anyone and everyone that needs to keep in touch knows the score.
> 
> If I missed you out, its because you suck. Nah, I'm forgetful and I am sure there are people i'll kick myself for having missed off so if you want to catch up, pop a PM. I'll get it.
> 
> This will be the last post from KC but dont worry, the story has a happy ending.


You had me at happy ending... 


What? 


That was funny!


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> You had me at happy ending...
> 
> 
> What?
> ...


Goodnight, everybody!


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I love me some happy ending.


----------

